# New Catalog



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I got the new McMurray hatchery catalog in today. I really want some Blue Laced Red Wyandotte's. It is a shame. My hubby won't let me have anymore chickens. He says why don't I get a productive hobby not one that cost us money. Currently we have 24 chickens and only 4 are laying but I got chick fever!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not your fault if the stork happens to drop by your house with a box of a few precious babies ...


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah right I did that last year with two cuckoo maran pullets. Both ended up being ill and I list both of them plus my two barnevelers. I had even kept them separated but I lost them all over a two month period.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

I would love some blue laced wyandottes, but they are not easy to find over here.


----------

